
Show HN: Invaluable tool to send zip files/code bundles on Gmail - dosy
https://textonly.github.io/txtmode/
======
dosy
I made this quickly ( GitHub pages, see source at:
[https://github.com/textonly/txtmode](https://github.com/textonly/txtmode) ),
because I needed to email myself backups of code, but GMail did not allow the
zips to be sent.

